# 1157 LED



## 1-3-2-4 (Jan 2, 2012)

I'm stumped and maybe someone here can help.. long story short I was going to buy a 3 LED star in a amber color and run it with say like a 700mA driver.. well I thought about that but what I don't understand is how I will get the dual brightness from the LED?


----------



## tylernt (Jan 28, 2012)

The side of an 1157 is the ground and there are two + contact nubs on the bottom. One is supplied with voltage for dim, and both for bright. Rather than a driver, you can simply direct-drive with a resistor on each contact. Obviously, one resistor will have a higher value (for dim mode).


----------

